# Salt Lake City Trainer



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone have any recommendations for a trainer in salt lake city? Murphy and I are moving in mid-January, and I'm just trying to get things lined up. I got a little scared away by some of the training centers I found online - one even touted shock collars as a revolutionary training tool....no thanks 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is one that looks promising. She trained under Jean Donaldsons course. Looks good. http://www.callingalldogsutah.com/nicole.php


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG shock collars!!!!! Sounds like here in the south. Scary!!!! Here they call them "invisivle fences" keep the small dog in....do nothing to keep a big dog out.


----------



## NelsensMG (Nov 14, 2010)

Are you looking for show training? Or just obedience? Either way-- I have a good trainer who lives just about an hour outside of SLC. You can visit them at:

paws4thought.net


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll look into both.

I'm just looking for general obedience. We're in a basic manners class now, and I'd like to continue. I'm thinking maybe down the road doing agility, just for fun, but Murphy is only 5 months now so we've got lots of time before I need to find an agility trainer.


----------

